# The Joke is on you Bonnar!



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/tito-ortiz-says-turned-tables-stephan-bonnar-dana-045153253--mma.html

If this is true its a v nice play from Tito! Bonnar would be seething!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh: I will piss my pants if/when Bonnar beats him. I hope it's going to be a beating.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

What is this shit?! Jesus.

This whole scenario is embarrassing on every level.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rauno said:


> :laugh: I will piss my pants if/when Bonnar beats him. I hope it's going to be a beating.


Im backing Tito all the way!!! It will be an early sub, followed by a grave digging!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If Tito takes him down he's in real trouble. Tito's g-n-p is nasty.

if it stays standing it should be a display of beautiful technique played out in slow motion.

If this really was a Tito plan and it worked......I guess there's a first time for everything


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> If Tito takes him down he's in real trouble. Tito's g-n-p is nasty.
> 
> if it stays standing it should be a display of beautiful technique played out in slow motion.
> 
> If this really was a Tito plan and it worked......I guess there's a first time for everything



LOL I wouldn't call either Bonnar or Tito beautiful technical strikers on their feet (slow motion, yes though haha). Tito has never impressed me with his standup and while Bonnar has the cred (Golden Gloves IIRC) his most notable standup wars have devolved into haymaker slugfests. 

I agree that Bonnar will be in trouble if Tito can take him down.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Coleman controlled Bonnar with his wrestling, no reason Tito can't do the same. I'm still not watching as this corny as hell build up to the main event is overshadowing a fight between two actually relevant fighters (Brooks and Chandler).


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I wonder if Tito still has a cracked skull.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I wonder if Tito still has a cracked skull.


Oh dear I do yearn for the Rebney days of Bellator. Thought Coker taking over would've brought better days for Bellator than this!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tito is a bigger liar than Dana, so I have no reason to believe any of this. 

Though, I'm strangely looking forward to this fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me what the hell I just saw?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Tito is a bigger liar than Dana, so I have no reason to believe any of this.
> 
> Though, I'm strangely looking forward to this fight.


I can't wait for this fight not gonna deny it! Will be a great atmosphere!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This is some next level storywriting right here. I'm watching it.. the day after, on the internet.


----------

